# Mental illness is *not* a chemical imbalance in the brain - your gut is the key to health



## Salino438 (Feb 18, 2022)

Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.

It seems like millions of people these days take psychiatric drugs to get through the day.

No matter where you look, almost everyone consumes something, even if it's "just" alcohol, nicotine, caffeine, refined sugar and cannabis. The current generation in particular has had experience with all kinds of drugs such as benzodiazepines, research chemicals and psychoactive plants at a young age.

Not a big deal thanks to the internet, anonymity, various marketplaces and cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin or Monero.

*The truth is, most people are unhappy for a variety of reasons. Loneliness/no loyal friendships, social isolation/exclusion, bullying, alienation, no love/intimacy/long-term relationship/family (the most important basis for a fulfilling life). Many have none of it. Therefore, most (often men) choose the way out and pray to creation so that in the next life they will grow up in a better family. It's no surprise that suicide rates are hitting record highs every year (this isn't going to change in the future).

By relationship, I mean someone who's actually worth starting a family with, not a person who's been on Tinder dates every weekend for several years and thinks it's perfectly normal. The same goes for nudes on platforms like OnlyFans and videos on TikTok showing off glutes.

In order to have a great life, attractiveness is extremely important. Sounds insanely superficial, but that's how this game works, whether we like it or not*. That's easier said than done when you were born into disastrous circumstances. Toxicity already in the womb, malnutrition in the most crucial years of life (childhood and adolescence/growth), too little sunlight and exercise, electromagnetic field exposure/radiation, etc.

*Before I start, please understand this*: 

The best results are achieved as a child and adolescent. In adulthood, it tends to get more complicated because most of the growth is complete, at least in my experience.

*Microbiome*:

More and more doctors are understanding that diseases such as depression, anxiety and panic attacks, obsessive-compulsive disorder (and more) are not chemical imbalances in the brain but that they are problems (e.g. inflammation, antibiotics) in the digestive tract.

*It has now been shown that lactic acid bacteria (especially Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium bacteria) can be helpful*. 

*Also, gut bacteria are extremely important to our neurotransmitters like dopamine, GABA, serotonin, etc., all of which are instrumental in how we feel (see gut-brain axis)*.

*Luckily, a few years ago I read the book "Gut and Psychology Syndrome: Natural Treatment for Autism, Dyspraxia, A.D.D., Dyslexia, A.D.H.D., Depression, Schizophrenia" by Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride, who has helped many people (see GAPS Diet). I can recommend this to anyone struggling with developmental disabilities. There are also many interesting videos on YouTube*.

*Nourishment*:

No matter what age you are, we all need healthy food, organic at best. Unfortunately, that's easier said than done, because the microbiome is destroyed by antibiotics, other medications and various environmental pollution.

I'm not one of those people who recommend a specific type of diet, but various healthy foods, such as:

Pomegranates, figs, dates, algae (spirulina, chlorella, *be careful when purchasing, the heavy metal contamination is very high, contact a specialist beforehand if you have mercury fillings in your mouth that have not yet been replaced*), avocados, grapes, bananas, almonds, walnuts and pumpkin seeds (soak for at least 12 hours in filtered water and a little sea salt to neutralize the phytic acid), water from a clean spring, apple cider vinegar, wild-caught salmon and sardines, free-range eggs (raw but also boiled/scrambled), melons, cherries, cucumbers, broccoli, raw cacao (*once every other week, please do not overdo it*), lemons, oranges, tomatoes, peppers, mushrooms, sprouts (very easy to grow, please do not buy on the internet or in supermarkets), raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, coconut oil, pistachios, macadamia nuts, grass-fed butter/ghee, herbs and spices such as parsley, oregano, basil and more, (raw) honey, papaya, venison (offal for vitamin A and B12), pineapple, mangoes, fermented vegetables such as raw sauerkraut or kimchi (*homemade in a jar, no pasteurized products from the supermarket*). If you have a juicer, use carrots, fennel, beetroot, and ginger (swish in mouth for a few seconds before drinking to allow saliva to stimulate digestion).

*If you know farmers who treat their animals really well, are passionate about their job and offer high quality meat + raw milk/cheese, then feel free to support these people. Bone marrow and oxtail, for example, can often be bought very cheaply, from which you can cook a delicious, healthy soup. Offal such as the liver, heart and kidneys are not expensive either. You can also use the raw milk to make probiotic yogurt and kefir. Be thankful for this food because very few people could kill an animal with their own hands, especially in the west*.

I am aware that not everyone has access to all of these products. We live in different parts of the world and most of the time we have to be content with what we can find around us (plus the necessary money). *But if you have a choice, please go for organic, even if that term doesn't promise safety and everything is polluted these days*.

It's also true that much of what we find in the supermarket has been bred for sweetness and doesn't exist that way in the "wild", which doesn't mean that this food is bad and unhealthy, if you know how to properly prepare it.

If possible, avoid using non-stick Teflon-coated pans and choose a better alternative of high-quality stainless steel or enamelled cast iron cookware. I use products from the company "Le Creuset".

*Cosmetics*:

I'm just a male with facial and body deformities (sort of a 0 out of 10 when it comes to looks) but our skin is an organ that absorbs all substances.

My recommendation would therefore be to support manufacturers who avoid harmful ingredients as much as possible (e.g. Weleda, Dr. Bronner, Burt's Bees). Yes, I know that avoiding all toxins is almost impossible, especially in the modern world. I personally keep it simple. Short, clean finger- and toenails, brushed teeth with a tongue scraper (morning and evening), a freshly shaved face and a suitable hairstyle.

*Exercise*:

Move your body. This doesn't mean spending your entire life in the gym unless it's really what you want.

Simple movement. Walking, running, sprinting, soccer, basketball, swimming, volleyball, baseball, rock climbing, inline/ice skating, dancing, biking, etc. You get my point. Find a sport that you enjoy, alone and/or with others. If it's the gym, then do it. If you're at home in front of the computer, build a standing desk for good posture.

*Dietary supplements*:

To be honest, there are many scams in this industry to make money from cheap ingredients, especially when it comes to fitness, beauty and health.

*Whole, organic food, exercise, and plenty of sunlight will always be best*. But admittedly, millions of people spend a lot of time in the office eating processed products and just sitting around. If you have enough money, I would primarily recommend vitamin D3, K2 (the MK-4 version), zinc (bisglycinate or picolinate), B3 (niacin), B12 (the methylcobalamin version) and vitamin C powder (from fruits such as rose hips, acerola and camu camu).

An excellent and highly professional company that produces synthetic supplements is Thorne Research. Vitamin C is available in some health food stores.

Probiotics are not recommended in this form, even if there are supposed to be some that really work (e.g. Visbiome / VSL#3).

*My recommendation is invest money in a good product like "Masontops" and ferment vegetables yourself. It's really easy and there are many additional helpful videos on platforms like YouTube*.

*Pharmaceutical drugs, permitted and prohibited substances*:

At the end of the day, it's your life and you decide what's right and wrong. But in my opinion it is better not to consume any of it.

There are additives added to illegal drugs (purchased on the street or on the internet), even if it is "just" cannabis. The contamination can lead to brain damage after a short time.

Psychoactive plants (and medicinal mushrooms like lion's mane, reishi, cordyceps, chaga, etc.) can increase neurogenesis, but not everyone is ready for it. So please be careful if you want to experiment with psilocybin, ayahuasca, iboga, peyote and others.

*Sexuality, (excessive) self-pleasure, pornography*:

This topic has already been addressed. Pornography - unable to reach your full potential: https://looksmax.org/threads/pornography-unable-to-reach-your-full-potential.450817/

*Plastic surgery*:

I had a palatal expansion (after several years with braces) and surgery on both the upper and lower jaw.

The result was barely noticeable and extremely disappointing to me. Of course, it is important that the surgeons work well, I don't want to deny that, but it always depends on what kind of skeletal deformations are involved.

However, it is advisable to listen to your dentist and orthodontist, otherwise you may end up having to remove several broken teeth (or get *mercury fillings, which are extremely toxic*) and your face will become narrower.

Thank you very much for reading my message.

Take care, all the best, much success and happiness to you and your families.

God bless.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Feb 19, 2022)

Good thread keep it up


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Feb 19, 2022)

Although I dnrd fully I can smell a good thread miles away


----------



## getra (Feb 19, 2022)

I wish I could share this info to others but a lot of people don’t like to fucking read.


----------



## Nautica (Feb 19, 2022)

If you do nofap, but eat whatever you want, or eat completely healthy and organic but watch porn and fap, you can also still balance yourself out that way and not fuck up your hormones without having to completely give up both sources of pleasure.


----------



## Deleted member 16375 (Feb 19, 2022)

Mental illness is not a chemical imbalance. It is because of a bad mindset.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 19, 2022)

So close, yet so far, OP. You'll eventually get there.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Feb 19, 2022)

damn thats crazy bro


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Feb 19, 2022)

Legit thread. Read every word.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 19, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


>


Rit


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Feb 21, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> It seems like millions of people these days take psychiatric drugs to get through the day.
> 
> ...


High IQ post. Most people's "mental issues" could be resolved by going outside, limiting blue light exposure, and eating a decent balanced diet.


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Feb 26, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> It seems like millions of people these days take psychiatric drugs to get through the day.
> 
> ...


dm me pic of your face i want to get surgery too and want to know if i will have similar results like you


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 26, 2022)

It is chemical imbalance tho jfl, everything you mentioned is solid tho, but shit gut microbiome causes chemical problems in your brain


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Feb 27, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Although I dnrd fully I can smell a good thread miles away


true


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Mar 7, 2022)

Eat organic earthly foods no weird rockafella chemicals


----------



## Yellowskies (Mar 8, 2022)

Nautica said:


> If you do nofap, but eat whatever you want, or eat completely healthy and organic but watch porn and fap, you can also still balance yourself out that way and not fuck up your hormones without having to completely give up both sources of pleasure.



A seldom but good point

It’s good enough to know balance, BUT you need to really understand that it also is connected

If you move more and eat less shit, your dopa will be higher and you will reduce time jerking off, both literally but also brain will be more preoccupied with the other kind of dope

And this balance is exactly what many young men lack


----------



## JayAscension (Mar 18, 2022)

Deleted member 16375 said:


> Mental illness is not a chemical imbalance. It is because of a bad mindset.


So you think mental disorders are because of bad mindsets?


----------



## Deleted member 16801 (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh boy gonna need a tldr for this one


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 26, 2022)

https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/gut-feelings-how-food-affects-your-mood-2018120715548 - *When we consider the connection between the brain and the gut, it’s important to know that 90% of serotonin receptors are located in the gut. In the relatively new field of nutritional psychiatry we help patients understand how gut health and diet can positively or negatively affect their mood. The gut-brain axis offers us a greater understanding of the connection between diet and disease, including depression and anxiety.*


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 27, 2022)

https://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2020-01-23-gut-bacteria-linked-personality - *This suggests that the gut microbiome may contribute not only to the extreme behavioural traits seen in autism but also to variation in social behaviour in the general population. However, since this is a cross-sectional study, future research may benefit from directly investigating the potential effect these bacteria may have on behaviour, which may help inform the development of new therapies for autism and depression. Another interesting finding related to social behaviour was that people with larger social networks tended to have a more diverse gut microbiome, which is often associated with better gut health and general health.*


----------



## Salino438 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Salino438 (Mar 31, 2022)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7510518/ - *Gut Microbiome and Depression: How Microbes Affect the Way We Think. Once established, food and other dietary sources that enhance quality microbiome content in our gastrointestinal system will be a significant consideration in individuals’ day to day lives. This literature review conducted a PubMed search for studies about the gut microbiome and its relation to depression. This study's findings showed that there is a strong association of microbiome function to mental well-being.*


----------



## MoggerGaston (Mar 31, 2022)

> Deppression





> The onset of melancholy from being inferior to Johnny Depp, also known as being Deppmogged. It is the inevitable aftermath of being sub-Depp.
> 
> _I just saw a video of prime Johnny Depp in motion... I'm so Deppressed.
> _




What does deppression have to do with gut-bacteria lmao.


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 4, 2022)

Why sitting may be hazardous to your health - Harvard Health


Inactivity may be as powerful a risk factor for early death as smoking is. Sixty to 75 minutes of moderate exercise can erase the effects of eight hours of sitting....




www.health.harvard.edu













Too much sitting linked to heart disease, diabetes, premature death - Harvard Health


More than half of the average person’s waking hours are spent sitting: watching television, working at a computer, commuting, or doing other physically inactive pursuits. But all that sitting...




www.health.harvard.edu





*Over several decades, researchers have identified strong links between a sedentary lifestyle and a host of chronic diseases, including heart disease, breast and colon cancers, diabetes, osteoporosis, and anxiety and depression. Only recently have studies focused on that quintessential sedentary activity.*


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 4, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Although I dnrd fully I can smell a good thread miles away


Any uplifting is good a thread. Imo. Js. Ngl. Fr.


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 5, 2022)

https://www.health.harvard.edu/diseases-and-conditions/the-gut-brain-connection - *The brain has a direct effect on the stomach and intestines. For example, the very thought of eating can release the stomach's juices before food gets there. This connection goes both ways. A troubled intestine can send signals to the brain, just as a troubled brain can send signals to the gut. Therefore, a person's stomach or intestinal distress can be the cause or the product of anxiety, stress, or depression. That's because the brain and the gastrointestinal (GI) system are intimately connected.*


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Apr 5, 2022)

No gut for NT.


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Apr 5, 2022)

i kind of agree, it's a chemical imbalance in your whole body and your gut is a key player. but your brain is obviously at the center of it all. was the title just clickbait?


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 10, 2022)

Full Gaps Diet - GAPS Diet


Full GAPS Diet The Full GAPS Diet includes all the nutrient dense, healing foods included in the Introduction Diet but expands the food choices according to the allowed and non-allowed foods list (see below). If you skipped the Introduction Diet,... Read More




www.gapsdiet.com













The GAPS™ story - GAPS Diet






gapshelp.com





Gut and Psychology Syndrome: Natural Treatment for Autism, Dyspraxia, A.D.D., Dyslexia, A.D.H.D., Depression, Schizophrenia, 2nd Edition by Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride: https://www.amazon.com/Psychology-Syndrome-D-D-D-H-D-Schizophrenia-ebook/dp/B07L1V8TTQ
*GAPS™ stands for Gut and Psychology/Physiology Syndrome. GAPS is a condition which establishes a connection between functions of the brain, the digestive system and the immune system.

This term was created by Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride, MD, MMedSci (neurology), MMedSci (human nutrition) in 2004 after working with hundreds of children and adults with neurological and psychiatric conditions.

The search for a cure was started by Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride with a personal goal to help her child.

Dr. Natasha will write later in her article, My son: “When it comes to your own child, you are just as prone to denial and blindness as any other parent. Apart from that, as all the parents of autistic children discover, doctors know very little about autism. They are taught how to diagnose it, but when it comes to treatment, official medicine has nothing to offer. On the contrary, it is hell bent on convincing you that there is nothing you can do and that any other opinion is quackery. So, being a doctor has given me no advantage at all”.

Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride began a detailed study of biochemistry, biology and nutrition for autism. She went back to university to get a master of sciences degree in human nutrition, and completed a second Postgraduate Degree in Human Nutrition at Sheffield University, UK. Later Dr. Natasha Campbell-McBride opened a private clinic in Cambridge.*


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 11, 2022)

Read every word

Sometimes it's just shit life syndrome disguised as depression


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 17, 2022)

Roundup: The “Nontoxic” Chemical that May Be Destroying our Health:









Roundup: The “Nontoxic” Chemical that May Be Destroying our Health - The Weston A. Price Foundation


🖨️ Print post According to Monsanto, producer of Roundup®, the most popular herbicide used on the planet, the product is nearly nontoxic for humans. The usage of Roundup […]




www.westonaprice.org





Glyphosate and the Gut:









Glyphosate and the Gut - The Weston A. Price Foundation


How daily exposure to glyphosate breaks down the human gut preventing our remarkable organ-system from supplying adequate nutrients to the body




www.westonaprice.org


----------



## isis_Bleach (Apr 17, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> It seems like millions of people these days take psychiatric drugs to get through the day.
> 
> ...


Wow now I have my shit gut to worry bout instead of brain😍


----------



## isis_Bleach (Apr 17, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> It seems like millions of people these days take psychiatric drugs to get through the day.
> 
> ...


Mental illness is *not* a chemical imbalance in the brain - your face is the key to health​


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 18, 2022)

isis_Bleach said:


> Wow now I have my shit gut to worry bout instead of brain😍





isis_Bleach said:


> Mental illness is *not* a chemical imbalance in the brain - your face is the key to health​


As someone who has been teased, stared at, bullied, laughed at, filmed and insulted on a daily basis for several years due to skeletal and facial deformities, I can understand your message. I know exactly how it feels when other people treat you like you're worthless.

I would like to find a solution to this problem. Not only for myself, but also for people in a similar situation. When you are excluded from society, life can become hell on earth, especially loneliness and social exclusion.

The truth is, unfortunately, there is no "miracle pill" to correct certain abnormalities (in adulthood), even plastic surgery is no guarantee. There are no secrets, only whole foods, organic at best, sun exposure, no pornographic content, physical activity / a sport you enjoy, standing desk for a straight posture, sleep (REM cycles to allow the pineal gland to produce tryptophan, serotonin, melatonin, pinoline and endogenous DMT), and personal hygiene (short, clean fingers - and toenails, nice clothes, shaved face and a hairstyle that suits you).

*There will always be people who think it's funny to put down someone who is physically weaker or looks different. Such behavior is childish, immature, embarrassing, disrespectful, rude and absolutely pathetic.

I have never in my entire life seen upper class people discriminating against another because of race, color, religion, etc., not once in my entire life.

The upper class is always helpful, nice, polite, friendly, courteous, educated, intelligent, fit, and more. These people also don't believe in such imbecile ideologies as patriotism, racism and nationalism.

Someone who excludes others because of the color of their skin, religion or origin belongs to the underclass (because of a horrible obnoxious personality, not money), plain and simple. These people will kill each other while the rich and famous enjoy the game.

And honestly, I can't blame the nobility. They understood how a certain part of the population acts ("dog eat dog" world).*


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 18, 2022)

Yes, partially. HIV, viruses, easily change the intestinal microbiome and lead to cognitive impairment.


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 21, 2022)

GAPS Diet Plan & Protocol for Solving Gut Issues + More - Dr. Axe


The GAPS diet plan may improve autism, ADHD, anxiety, auto-immune disease, depression, IBS, joint pain, SIBO and chronic fatigue.




draxe.com


----------



## Salino438 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Salino438 (May 13, 2022)

Single microbe may restore social behaviors in mice | Spectrum | Autism Research News


A single species of bacteria reverses autism-like features in mice exposed to a high-fat diet in utero — but researchers question the findings’ relevance to people.




www.spectrumnews.org













L. Reuteri For Anxiety: A Probiotic That Boosts Oxytocin & Treats Autism? - Shut Up Mind!


Learn how the probiotic bacteria Limosilactobacillus reuteri (L. reuteri) can help reduce anxiety and symptoms of autism!




shutupmind.com


----------



## 5ft1 (May 13, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> Although I dnrd fully I can smell a good thread miles away


I can smell you from a mile away bhai


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 13, 2022)

You think mentally ill people like us have the time and concentration to read that shit, OP?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Salino438 (Jun 3, 2022)

Microbes in Gut Might Affect Personality, According to Clarkson University Prof's Research | Clarkson University







www.clarkson.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Jun 11, 2022)

Gut microbiota regulates mouse behaviors through glucocorticoid receptor pathway genes in the hippocampus


Gut microbiota has an important role in the immune system, metabolism, and digestion, and has a significant effect on the nervous system. Recent studies have revealed that abnormal gut microbiota induces abnormal behaviors, which may be associated with ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













What You Eat May Help Shape Your Personality


New research shows distinct bacteria and metabolomes in the gut are associated with personality traits.




today.tamu.edu


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 11, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Gut microbiota regulates mouse behaviors through glucocorticoid receptor pathway genes in the hippocampus
> 
> 
> Gut microbiota has an important role in the immune system, metabolism, and digestion, and has a significant effect on the nervous system. Recent studies have revealed that abnormal gut microbiota induces abnormal behaviors, which may be associated with ...
> ...


Sounds like cope, I’ve been severally depressed for like 6 months and have sucidal thoughts often and am failing two classes this is giga Copium


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 11, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Gut microbiota regulates mouse behaviors through glucocorticoid receptor pathway genes in the hippocampus
> 
> 
> Gut microbiota has an important role in the immune system, metabolism, and digestion, and has a significant effect on the nervous system. Recent studies have revealed that abnormal gut microbiota induces abnormal behaviors, which may be associated with ...
> ...


Tldr op plz what to eat what to buy


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 3, 2022)

Gut Health: The Link to Anxiety and Depression?


Emerging research suggests there are many direct and indirect links between your gut health and your mental health.



www.thorne.com













How the Bacteria in Your Gut Might Affect Anxiety and Depression


It's long been known that the brain communicates with the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. When you feel stressed, your brain sends signals to the digestive tract that trigger GI symptoms, such as an upset stomach or diarrhea. Further research revealed that this communication goes both ways.



www.thorne.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 8, 2022)

Exploring the Connection Between Gut Health and Hair - Practical Dermatology


Sponsored by Nutrafol®




practicaldermatology.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 15, 2022)

The Importance of Your Gastrointestinal Health


What happens, or doesn’t happen, in your gut impacts your daily lifestyle and health.



www.thorne.com













5 Spices For a Healthy Gut


Learn how these 5 spices offer particular benefits for a healthy heart and blood vessels.



www.thorne.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 15, 2022)

Prebiotics: The Essential Nutrition for Your Microbiome


There’s a lot of buzz recently about the microbiome – the vast assortment of microorganisms (bacteria, fungi, viruses, and more) that live in and on our bodies. Although we have long understood the...



www.thorne.com













Gut Health: Polyphenols as Prebiotics


Here’s why you should be feeding your gut’s friendly bacteria with polyphenols.



www.thorne.com


----------



## AllesScheiße (Jul 15, 2022)

Retarded nigger


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 16, 2022)

Meet the ‘psychobiome': the gut bacteria that may alter how you think, feel, and act


Scientists hope to turn gut microbes or their products into new antidepressants or drugs for other brain disorders




www.science.org













What's the link between the brain, stress and the gut microbiome?


Gut bacteria can help alleviate stress, anxiety and depression, but they can also make it worse. Here are the facts on mental health and the microbiome.




atlasbiomed.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 23, 2022)

Can your gut bacteria affect your...personality?


"Gut feeling" just took on a whole new meaning.




www.wellandgood.com













Microbiome and mental health: Study links gut bacteria to personality


The population of microorganisms in your gut may predict your personality.




www.inverse.com


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 26, 2022)

Can gut bacteria predict personality?


For the first time, a study examines the link between microbial taxa in the human gut and traits of personality such as sociability or neuroticism.




www.medicalnewstoday.com













The gut microbiome and personality: Can food change who you are?


Researchers uncover links between the gut microbiome and personality in people – finding distinct metabolomes related to personality traits




www.openaccessgovernment.org


----------



## Salino438 (Jul 30, 2022)

Gut Biome Diversity Might Shape Personality, Energy Levels


A small study of the microbiome hints that an individual’s energy levels might be linked to intestinal microbes.




www.discovermagazine.com













How to Optimize Your Gut Health - Onnit Academy


Optimizing gut health and its functions is an extremely complex process. Use this guide to create a bulletproof gut.




www.onnit.com


----------



## Deleted member 21084 (Jul 30, 2022)

Psuedoscience.


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 12, 2022)

Diet, Depression, and the Microbiome


The influence of diet on depression may be via the gut bacteria




www.psychologytoday.com













Mental Illness: Brain Disease or Gut Disease?


A guide to the gut-brain axis and mental health.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 12, 2022)

Good luck praying. How's that going btw?


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 18, 2022)

What, We Have a Second Brain? The Microbiota-Gut-Brain Axis


New research emphasizes the need for a balanced brain-gut connection.




www.psychologytoday.com













The Microbiome and Its Potential Link to Emotions and Behavior


Gut bacteria and infant temperament.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Aladin (Aug 18, 2022)

2. ...and she was very cute ... @rightfulcel


----------



## Salino438 (Aug 25, 2022)

Treating Mental Health Through the Microbiome


How our microflora affects more than just our gut.




www.psychologytoday.com













Microbes Can Change the Way You Think


Recent research shows how microbes can directly impact brain function and mood.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Thomas DOM (Aug 25, 2022)

Testosterone is also extremely important for men's mental well being

The levels that are considered average/normal by the soyciety are actually low. Our grandfathers had 3 x higher Testosterone than us

Every man needs to inject Testosterone 

You also need aromatase inhibitors because modern lifestyle is full of estrogens (tap water plastic chemicals soap foods textiles etc)


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 3, 2022)

__





Is microbiota manipulation a new therapy for psychiatric diseases?


The gut-brain axis (GBA)The GBA describes the complex bi-directional relationship between the gut microbiome and intestinal epithelium and the central nervous system, with each influencing the condition and functionality of the other1.




progress.im













Psychobiotics: Treating Mental Illness Via The Gut Microbiome


Our gut bacteria can support immune function, communicate with the nervous system and maintain intestinal health, but could our microbes influence mood?




atlasbiomed.com


----------



## B.T.N.O.M.A (Sep 3, 2022)

You lost me when you started talking about supplements. Genetically modified garbage


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 3, 2022)

Only fake depression would get cured from any diet changes

For actual real heavy depression then diet won't make any difference at all


----------



## Karvor (Sep 3, 2022)

didnt read put meat in a jar wait a month and then eat it 


Thomas DOM said:


> Only fake depression would get cured from any diet changes
> 
> For actual real heavy depression then diet won't make any difference at all


all my depression and anxiety is gone


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 3, 2022)

i mean... 

yea.. gut can be the issue

but it doesnt mean that thats the only possibility and that its not related to circumstances youre in (isolation for example) or some sort of mental disorder

and lets be real.. the later is the case most of the time


----------



## Makeyousit (Sep 3, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Only fake depression would get cured from any diet changes
> 
> For actual real heavy depression then diet won't make any difference at all


yea..

"gut biome can compensate for lack of connection"


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 3, 2022)

Karvor said:


> didnt read put meat in a jar wait a month and then eat it
> 
> all my depression and anxiety is gone



You are shitting on people with real depression


----------



## Karvor (Sep 3, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> You are shitting on people with real depression


i barely shit right now everything is digested


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 3, 2022)

Some guy with severe childhood or adolescent trauma reads your thread where you say "eating meat cures depression bro"

Lol you're making fun of actual depressed people. You're a massive idiot bro


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Sep 3, 2022)

Mental illness is caused by lack of tight fresh minge

@Vermilioncore


----------



## Anasurimbor (Sep 3, 2022)

Legit. i even wrote a long ass essey on reddit on how i finally got rid of social anxiety/adhd/ and depression though gut. But you have to bear in mind that everybody is diffirent. For someone its gut, for others hormones, another maybe just naturally deficient in certain neytrotransmiters and should be on adhd/ssri drugs for life. you never know unless try everything.

although i can say im still not fully cured- im free from symptoms as long as i follow very strickt diet but that candida shit is still living in me and gets triggered instantly if i eat bread or sugar. I prolly going to visit specialez clinic this year so they can prescribe something thats going to work specifically for me. cyplox worked well but only for 4 months, then symptoms returned ( probably my mistake because i didnt follow anti candida diet at that time)


----------



## Thomas DOM (Sep 3, 2022)

Why don't you tell my best friend who committed suicide because he was adopted and his real biological parents abandoned him as a child that "eating meat would cure your depression bro" ?

OP is a fucking dumbass bro @Makeyousit


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 6, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> Testosterone is also extremely important for men's mental well being
> 
> The levels that are considered average/normal by the soyciety are actually low. Our grandfathers had 3 x higher Testosterone than us
> 
> ...


Healthy testosterone levels are important for all men. However, my advice would be to try to increase this hormone naturally first and not immediately see an endocrinologist for replacement therapy.

Admittedly, modern life harms people. This and much more has already been mentioned in these threads:

You have been poisoned on purpose - eliminate the competition: https://looksmax.org/threads/you-have-been-poisoned-on-purpose-eliminate-the-competition.420278/

Environmental toxins (damage to the microbiome) - the root cause of all developmental disorders: https://looksmax.org/threads/enviro...-cause-of-all-developmental-disorders.457840/


Thomas DOM said:


> Only fake depression would get cured from any diet changes
> 
> For actual real heavy depression then diet won't make any difference at all





Makeyousit said:


> i mean...
> 
> yea.. gut can be the issue
> 
> ...


It is absolutely true that a change in diet alone does not always help. My main goal was to educate others about the microbiome and the gut-brain axis. 

At the beginning of my first message, I deliberately wrote:

*The truth is, most people are unhappy for a variety of reasons. Loneliness/no loyal friendships, social isolation/exclusion, bullying, alienation, no love/intimacy/long-term relationship/family (the most important basis for a fulfilling life). Many have none of it. Therefore, most (often men) choose the way out and pray to creation so that in the next life they will grow up in a better family. It's no surprise that suicide rates are hitting record highs every year (this isn't going to change in the future).*

Nowadays people (especially men) have to deal with completely different problems. To be precise, loneliness, exclusion and bullying.


----------



## 190cm90kg (Sep 7, 2022)

bump fgts


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 10, 2022)

Food Chemicals Disrupt Human Gut Microbiota Activity And Impact Intestinal Homeostasis As Revealed By In Vitro Systems - Scientific Reports


Growing evidence indicates that the human gut microbiota interacts with xenobiotics, including persistent organic pollutants and foodborne chemicals. The toxicological relevance of the gut microbiota-pollutant interplay is of great concern since chemicals may disrupt gut microbiota functions...




www.nature.com













Pesticides and Your Gut Microbiome - Mendez Health


Pesticides are substances used to destroy pests, but what effect do they have on our gut bacteria, and what can we do to reduce their impact?




www.drvanessamendez.com


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 14, 2022)

Glyphosate and the Gut - The Weston A. Price Foundation


How daily exposure to glyphosate breaks down the human gut preventing our remarkable organ-system from supplying adequate nutrients to the body




www.westonaprice.org













Roundup: The “Nontoxic” Chemical that May Be Destroying our Health - The Weston A. Price Foundation


🖨️ Print post According to Monsanto, producer of Roundup®, the most popular herbicide used on the planet, the product is nearly nontoxic for humans. The usage of Roundup […]




www.westonaprice.org


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 19, 2022)

How your gut might modify your mind


The microbes that live in your body might be influencing your behavior. Researchers want to know what they’re saying to your brain and how




cen.acs.org













The Gut Microbiome and the Brain | Hopkins Bloomberg Public Health Magazine


Emerging science is uncovering connections between the microbiome and mental health.




magazine.jhsph.edu


----------



## Salino438 (Sep 24, 2022)

Depression, bipolar and schizophrenia share gut bacteria similarities


A new review article published in the journal JAMA Psychiatry is suggesting a number of different psychiatric disorders share common gut microbiome perturbations. The meta-analysis found depression, bipolar disorder, schizophrenia, and anxiety all present with similar gut microbial abnormalities,…




newatlas.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 1, 2022)

3 Ways Gut Health Affects Brain Health


Did you know the microbiome and the brain are directly linked? Because the gut affects immune function, changes in the microbiome might predict future health.



www.thorne.com













Get your nutrients: Up your glutamine intake for a healthy gut


Dealing with intestinal issues? Don’t “gut it out!” Instead, add more glutamine into your diet. Read on to learn how this essential amino acid supports a healthy gut.



www.thorne.com


----------



## GalacticHero (Oct 1, 2022)

Karvor said:


> put meat in a jar wait a month and then eat it


Is this for real?


----------



## Karvor (Oct 1, 2022)

GalacticHero said:


> Is this for real?


no and keto carnivore gave me nfld and very elevated tryglicerides and ldl


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 15, 2022)

Gut Health And Acne - 9 Ways To Heal & Clear Your Skin - Art of Skin Care


Treating your skin externally isn’t the only key in achieving a clear complexion. Let's take a closer look at gut health to get to the real root of acne.




learn.artofskincare.com













Gut Health and Acne: What You Need to Know (2022) | Fiona Lawson


This article delves into how various aspects of your gut health affect your skin, and how you can optimise your gut health to improve acne.




www.fionalawsonnutrition.com


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 18, 2022)

Why The Skin Microbiome Is So Important For Glowing Skin


The other microbiome you need to know...




thebeautychef.com










Skin Microbiome 101: How To Nurture Good Bacteria & Glowing Skin | mindbodygreen


You've heard of your gut microbiome. Now, enter your skin microbiome. A functional medicine doctor everything you need to know about your skin flora.




www.mindbodygreen.com


----------



## beatEMinGTA (Oct 18, 2022)

t


Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> It seems like millions of people these days take psychiatric drugs to get through the day.
> 
> ...


tldr? any solution / supplements and herbs to cure high inhib and autusm?


----------



## Salino438 (Oct 21, 2022)

beatEMinGTA said:


> t
> 
> tldr? any solution / supplements and herbs to cure high inhib and autusm?


Thank you for this question. I'm working on making another post about keeping yourself healthy, both mentally and physically, in this modern society.

I will do my best to share this knowledge with all members, especially young adults, so that they don't make the same mistakes I did, and thus have a beautiful, happy and fulfilling life.


----------



## 190cm90kg (Oct 21, 2022)

we want to live


----------



## Moggable (Oct 21, 2022)

190cm90kg said:


> we want to live


the recipe to living without disease


----------



## Moggable (Oct 21, 2022)

beatEMinGTA said:


> t
> 
> tldr? any solution / supplements and herbs to cure high inhib and autusm?


raw primal diet.


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 1, 2022)

Can autism be treated with a simple microbial-based therapy? - TMC News


Researchers at Baylor College of Medicine have successfully reversed social deficits associated with autism spectrum disorders (ASD) in mice through a bacterial-based therapy. The unconventional approach, which was described in a recently published paper in the journal Neuron, has widespread...




www.tmc.edu













Single Species of Gut Bacteria Can Reverse Autism Related Social Behavior: Mouse Study - Neuroscience News


Researchers culture a strain of Lactobacillus reuteri from human breast milk and introduced it to mice. They discovered treatment with this bacterial strain appeared to rescue social behaviors.




neurosciencenews.com


----------



## pur3e (Nov 1, 2022)

@Salino438 what exactly should i do and eat for best gut health


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 1, 2022)

pur3e said:


> @Salino438 what exactly should i do and eat for best gut health


Good day, pur3e.

Thank you for your message.

I understand that my first post in this thread is extremely long and not everyone has the time to read all of this.

However, there is also a section where I list some foods that I have found to be helpful for the gastrointestinal tract.

You can find this under "Nourishment:".

If that doesn't help, you can always send me a message, or wait a bit until a new thread is published that explains everything.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 1, 2022)

dn rd this wall of cope

mental illness is a result of being ugly


----------



## Yellowskies (Nov 1, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> Best greetings to all of you, dear members of the Looksmax community.
> 
> It seems like millions of people these days take psychiatric drugs to get through the day.
> 
> ...



So has anyone drank yogurt and cured their severe depression.. I mean I agree with the facts but where does it leave us


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 19, 2022)

Yellowskies said:


> So has anyone drank yogurt and cured their severe depression.. I mean I agree with the facts but where does it leave us


First of all, thank you very much for this perfectly valid and excellent question.

My goal with this thread was to inform people about the topic "gut-brain axis". Neurotransmitters are first regulated in the gastrointestinal tract and, at best, can positively influence behavior, well-being, health and appearance. In other words, the way we look, think and feel will change.

This applies not only to people with physical and/or mental disabilities, but to almost everyone due to industrial pollution.

The truth is, at least in my experience, there are no secrets when it comes to "Lookism". Abnormalities in adulthood can only be corrected with surgical help. Everything else is wholesome, organic food intake, exercise, lots of sunlight, and (REM) sleep cycles. In the case of facial and body deformities, it makes sense to contact a surgeon.

It can also be helpful to cleanse the microbiome, kidneys, liver, brain, lungs and heart of heavy metals, agrochemicals and various environmental toxins.

However, I also understand that there can be various reasons why people become depressed. It often affects those who, for example, have been bullied their entire lives and struggle with loneliness.

Lack of true friendship, affection, attention from the opposite sex, intimacy, and more often leads people to develop depression.

It is incredibly sad to see how young people in particular take their own lives because they have been beaten, laughed at, excluded and bullied by others for no reason for years.

Also, it's totally understandable that someone who keeps having bad experiences will eventually withdraw and lose all hope.

Finally, I firmly believe that it is better to build other people (who are in the same boat) up than down. But that's just my point of view. Each of us sees the world with different eyes.

Of course, a person's physical appearance is important, but that's nothing new. It's the first thing we see in another, not the qualities that a person has. This applies to women just as much as it does to men.

But to say that personality traits don't matter at all in life is pretty immature and childish. Anyone with a little experience should know this.


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Nov 20, 2022)

Salino438 said:


> First of all, thank you very much for this perfectly valid and excellent question.
> 
> My goal with this thread was to inform people about the topic "gut-brain axis". Neurotransmitters are first regulated in the gastrointestinal tract and, at best, can positively influence behavior, well-being, health and appearance. In other words, the way we look, think and feel will change.
> 
> ...


finally someone wholesome compassionate and positive with high iq and sense of reason. i would love to hear more from you


----------



## Salino438 (Nov 30, 2022)

nobodyspecial369 said:


> finally someone wholesome compassionate and positive with high iq and sense of reason. i would love to hear more from you


Thank you very much for your kind and supportive words. I am so happy to read such a beautiful message. That really means a lot to me.


----------



## Salino438 (Dec 18, 2022)

Gut-Brain Connection in Autism


Environmental exposures during pregnancy may have long-term health consequences for offspring.




hms.harvard.edu













Gut-brain connection: How the microbiome influences social behavior


A recent study in zebrafish larvae showed that gut microbes were necessary during early life for the typical expression of social behavior later in life. Altered gut microbiome composition is associated with neurodevelopmental conditions like autism, and this study is a step toward understanding...




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## Salino438 (Dec 27, 2022)

The Gut Microbiome Helps Social Skills Develop in the Brain | Quanta Magazine


New research in fish suggests that gut microbes can have a crucial early influence on the brain’s social development.




www.quantamagazine.org













Children's behavior linked to gut microbiome


A small study involving 5- to 7-year-olds finds a link between the gut microbiome and behavioral problems, as well as socioeconomic stress.




www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## Salino438 (Monday at 4:53 AM)

Gut feeling: how your microbiota affects your mood, sleep and stress levels


Links have been made between the community of bacteria in your gut and depression, pain, stress and sleep. So what does the science say?




theconversation.com













Humans evolved with their microbiomes – like genes, your gut microbes pass from one generation to the next


As early modern humans spread across the globe, their gut microbes genetically changed with them. Understanding the origins of gut microbes could improve understanding of their role in human health.




theconversation.com


----------

